# first brute



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

picking my first brute force up saturday im nervous cant stop thinking about it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you'll love it. or hate it. but either way you'll love it.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You got that right Jon. You'll hate that you love it sometimes! haha
Congrats on the new Brute. and you should be excited!!! I have a perma-grin every time I ride mine.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice tomorrow is going to be a long day for you.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Getting new used and what size motor id be excited to

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------

" new or used?' Sorry


----------



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

its a 05 750 has evo big gun after market cdi mudzilla tires itp rims and it is in great shape


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

First thing you need to do is search for how to fix the buss connectors & replace the fuse block under the seat. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

ok you are scaring me now lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

TylerT said:


> ok you are scaring me now lol


nothing to be scared of just one of the bad parts about the brutes but an easy fix


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't let it scare you really easy to do , They are real easy to work on just take your time and get the manual from the download section .


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Enjoy your Brute, they are known to cause silly grins on faces...


----------



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

i have been wearing one for the last two days cant believe the power it has


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

TylerT said:


> i have been wearing one for the last two days cant believe the power it has


I looked stupid for a week after a Dynatek and carb work....


----------

